# micro to mini usb otg cable



## GloryUprising

Anyone ever see a short USB OTG cable terminated in micro b to mini b to connect an android phone to a FiiO E7 at any length, but I'd prefer ~3inches?
   
  I tried googling' it but I only come up with USB OTG adaptors for full size usb connector.
   
  I tried this: http://www.amazon.com/Wilson-Electronics-Micro-Charging-Adapter/dp/B003NQ0QES/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1349738021&sr=8-3&keywords=micro+to+mini+usb  but the pin layout was not set up for USB OTG (it was set up for regular USB, so it would CHARGE small BT headsets from the phone, but not switch to slave/host for OTG.)


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> This one is 6 inches http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Micro-b-male-Mini-b-male-data-cable-lead-adaptor-/251163641425 Similar thread here http://www.head-fi.org/t/628374/samsung-galaxy-s3-to-dac-usb-micro-b-male-to-mini-b-male We also saw something close http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1320392 Another alternative might not be that neat but they do provide options for 90-degree / 180-degree / 270-degree / 360-degree http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15840769093


 
   
  That looks perfect.  Didn't even think to use fleabay.  Thanks!


----------



## Todd R

The part number for the new cable is 97730 and they have them on Amazon.


----------



## Todd R

OK, 
  Got my cable today, how do I make it work?
  I tried both of my USB dac's that take this connection, and the 1st thing that popped up on my HTC EVO was the CAR Panel. I canceled out of that and opened the music player, hit play and only got sound out of the phone's speaker. 
  Seems I'm missing a setting somewhere?


----------



## Todd R

Loos like the software on my phone is too old to support this


----------



## Sinik

Quote: 





cablefinder said:


> Thanks Todd
> 
> The LINDY 0.5m OTG USB Micro B (host) to Mini B (slave) can now be purchased on Amazon for $6. (Note: 0.5m is about 18 inches)
> This puts it all in one cable and cuts out the need for an OTG adapter.
> ...


 
  i contacted lindy international because unfortunately a si'm from belgium i can not buy from amazon.com
   
  they told me the cable is not sold as a part of their stock anymore... -.-
   
  if someone could give me a link from some other company that sells a cable like this.. (i'd prefer it to be shorter than 0.5m though... it's for a portable setup...)


----------



## Toxic Cables

Hope this might be of some help, just got around to listing them.
   
  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111036655521


----------



## Ashade

That is exactly what I was searching for...


----------



## Sinik

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Hope this might be of some help, just got around to listing them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111036655521


 
  GREAT!!! this is awesome perfect length!
  Quote: 





cablefinder said:


> Sinik. This item is only available from the US LINDY office send and email to usa@lindy-usa.com and see if they can help you. Right now the only length available is the 0.5m cable.


 
  hello thanks but no wi obviously dont need it anymore as toxic cables got an evne better one!
   
  edit: cable arrived today, everything great! it's really small, just the perfect length! and it works just fine!


----------



## fermelom

Hi!
  This is a new cable from Lindy, works as OTG. The built quality could be better but works as intended and its relatively cheap.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BU4ML1Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  If anybody knows about a high quality option please let me know.


----------



## BBEG

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Hope this might be of some help, just got around to listing them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111036655521


 
   
  Any confirmation that this cable works? I just ordered the Lindy cable but I like that this one's so much smaller.


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





bbeg said:


> Any confirmation that this cable works? I just ordered the Lindy cable but I like that this one's so much smaller.


 
   
   
  This one works.


----------



## BBEG

Ordered then. I'll see if either work between my Meizu MX and FiiO E17 via USB Audio Recorder Pro. eXtreme says it should, cables say they should, but I'll report when I have them in-hand at the USB Audio Android thread.


----------



## tmuka

thanks, this is just the thread i was hoping to find here to connect my htc one to my fiio e17 without using a series of bulky adapters.  it'd be even better if there were a version with right angle connectors, but this should work... (not too excited about the $7 international shipping to US though)
   
  edit:  i also emailed http://stores.ebay.com/shelia-ewholesale?_trksid=p2047675.l2563  with the suggestion of offering a 3" cable with a right angle micro to mini usb otg cable...


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





tmuka said:


> thanks, this is just the thread i was hoping to find here to connect my htc one to my fiio e17 without using a series of bulky adapters.  it'd be even better if there were a version with right angle connectors, but this should work... (not too excited about the $7 international shipping to US though)
> 
> edit:  i also emailed http://stores.ebay.com/shelia-ewholesale?_trksid=p2047675.l2563  with the suggestion of offering a 3" cable with a right angle micro to mini usb otg cable...


 
   
  I think this one was reported to work as well:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310623227449?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> Just found this one with 5cm length
> 
> http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=55


 
   
  Looks nice but... for half the price of a Fiio E07K. O_o
   
  If somebody try it, please, let us know if you notice difference in the sound quality.


----------



## bhavgujjar

OTG cable is one important accessories in smart phone but many manufacturer are not provide, so we find the simplest way to make OTG cable at our home. Some waste things like USB and MicroUSB used to making it. In market if we purchase we have to pay 5$ for that but here we can make it free of cost just using waste usb pins. following link guids you how to make easily OTG cable.
   
http://everysolutionshere.blogspot.in/2013/05/how-to-make-otgon-to-go-cable-for.htype=POST


----------



## limoslight

Howdy there! Any updates on an inexpensive mini-to-micro usb otg cable? Alternatively can a combo of these work?
  
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/161080550820?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2174wt_1139
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/480Mbps-25cm-USB-A-Male-to-Mini-B-5pin-Male-USB-2-0-Converter-Adapter-Cable-Cord-/180981160719?pt=AU_CablesConnectors&hash=item2a23515b0f&_uhb=1


----------



## anatopeck

Hello
  
 Someone have got the schematic to make my own cable micro2mini OTG ?
  
 Thanks guys


----------



## gohanssjn

I too am interested in one of these about 6" in length.  Any new finds?


----------



## br34kb34t

http://www.jdslabs.com/products/86/micro-to-mini-usb-otg-cable/
  
 I just placed my order. I'll update this thread once it arrives and let you know if it works.


----------



## gohanssjn

br34kb34t said:


> http://www.jdslabs.com/products/86/micro-to-mini-usb-otg-cable/
> 
> I just placed my order. I'll update this thread once it arrives and let you know if it works.


 
  
 Thanks, I look forward to hearing how it does.
  
 Unfortunately it may be _too_ short for my needs.  I have to go from the side of a RAZR M to the bottom of a FiiO E17.


----------



## br34kb34t

gohanssjn said:


> Thanks, I look forward to hearing how it does.
> 
> Unfortunately it may be _too_ short for my needs.  I have to go from the side of a RAZR M to the bottom of a FiiO E17.


 

 Yeah, that size isn't going to work very well for you if you're trying to stack the two. I'll be on the lookout for something longer.


----------



## Paul1959

Hope no one minds me jumping on to this thread as my requirements are the same, I believe .

I have read numerous threads, including some with over one hundred replies to no avail. 

I wish to connect usb output from my Samsung Note 3 (SM-N9005) running Android (4.4.2) to my Fiio E17 usb input. 

My previous setup, used with HTC One M7 to Fiio E17 originally was labelled for or by ibasso worked well on above combination and Note 3 to Fiio E17. 

I need a replacement cable, I believe it's OTG
 (E17 is host ?) with usb micro male for Note 3 end and usb mini male for E17.

length ideally 12 to 15 cm, decent quality cable although don't wish to buy in to ultra expensive mono crystal silver / ofc. 

Suggestions and purchase links gratefully received


----------



## br34kb34t

gohanssjn said:


> Thanks, I look forward to hearing how it does.
> 
> Unfortunately it may be _too_ short for my needs.  I have to go from the side of a RAZR M to the bottom of a FiiO E17.




Unfortunately this cable does not work with the s4. It charges the e17...but that's about it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I know its been a while since this thread has been bumped however I found something which may help some people.
  
 Mini to Micro USB OTG cable.
 Right angle jacks.
 10cm total lengh.
 $5.99
  
 The seller states it is OTG and wired the correct way for DAC use.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/301556014007?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  

  
  
 Please keep in mind I have ordered though not yet tried it. 
  
 I will return and edit in if the cable works with my Galaxy S4, S3.
  
  
*EDIT: 20 - August - 2015.*
  
 The cable arrived and is confirmed working with my Samsung Galaxy S4.


----------



## kostaszag

h20fidelity said:


> I know its been a while since this thread has been bumped however I found something which may help some people.
> 
> Mini to Micro USB OTG cable.
> Right angle jacks.
> ...


 
 I just ordered from the same seller the micro USB>micro USB variant for my HRT dSp and Sony Xperia Z2. Thanks for the link, this kind of USB cable is very hard to find.


----------



## jared basshead

Right angled MICR to mini, nice, does it work?


----------



## Brian_the_King

h20fidelity said:


> Mini to Micro USB OTG cable




Cheers man good find. I just received mine, can also confirm it works (Galaxy Note 3 -> Fiio E07K)


----------



## daanh

h20fidelity said:


> I know its been a while since this thread has been bumped however I found something which may help some people.
> 
> Mini to Micro USB OTG cable.
> Right angle jacks.
> ...


 
  
 I'm unhappy to say this, but this cable is absolute crap. Bending the cable to connect your smartphone to a DAC causes the wires to shorten, which in effect stops audio playback when you so much as look at it.
  
 I'm going to buy a better one by Moon audio or Forza audio, after using 6 of this cables in the last months, and sending my RSA Intruder back for repairs because I didn't know what the heck was going on.
  
 Daan


----------



## jared basshead

If you want you could try the iBasso cable I think it's not expensive and works good.


----------



## ClieOS

Probably a lemon. I have the same cable from the same seller as @H20Fidelity (and probably got it before he does) and still using it without any issue.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Actually quite a few members are using these OTG cables without problem. Mine are still working perfectly fine, bending, connecting etc.


----------



## daanh

h20fidelity said:


> Actually quite a few members are using these OTG cables without problem. Mine are still working perfectly fine, bending, connecting etc.


 
 That's weird... I've been pretty careful with them, but went through six of them in short time.


----------



## SEABREEZE

Resurrecting this older thread, as I have a couple questions regarding a OTG Micro B to Mini B
  
  
 I have a Samsung 5 which has one single end cable that has a combined dual port, one for Charging (USB Micro B) other for Data  (Micro HDMI), the other end is the standard USB A that I attach into adapter plug for electric source.
  
 From reading a few threads here it appears I need to use a OTG  Micro B to Mini B  to attach to a RSA Intruder. That forces the phone to be the driving end of the USB stream, and not the receiving end.
  
  
 1) Since my phone has combined dual port one data the other micro b , do I just plug the OTG micro B into the micro B of the combined dual port of the Samsung and the mini B into the Intruder
  
 2) How important is that the OTG has to be at the Micro B end and not at the Mini B end, or will it work if its at either end.
  
 3) I only have been able to find a 8'' OTG Micro B to Mini B, https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/StarTech.com-8in-USB-OTG-Cable-Micro-USB-to-Mini-USB-M-M/3955058.aspx?pfm=srh
 however I want one that's only about 4 1/2" or 5'' Can someone point me to that size.
  
 Maybe someone has been down this road
 Thx


----------



## daanh

seabreeze said:


> Resurrecting this older thread, as I have a couple questions regarding a OTG Micro B to Mini B
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 5 which has one single end cable that has a combined dual port, one for Charging (USB Micro B) other for Data  (Micro HDMI), the other end is the standard USB A that I attach into adapter plug for electric source.
> ...





I strongly advice against using micro usb if you want to take this rig with you. I eventually bought a Bluetooth dac (soundblaster e5) and connected it's line out to my RSA. No more disconnects, after years of frustration. Good luck.


----------



## SEABREEZE

daanh said:


> I strongly advice against using micro usb if you want to take this rig with you. I eventually bought a Bluetooth dac (soundblaster e5) and connected it's line out to my RSA. No more disconnects, after years of frustration. Good luck.


 

 Thanks for the heads up, did you have to send your RSA to Ray to have it Bluetooth compatible, or as you say, you utilized the line out of dac to the in of your amp. If so, what's the point of having Bluetooth if you are still using cable to connect,. or are you  using your android connecting to dac then into amp. (3 devices )   I know I read of using a dap into a Cyber Labs DB dac and then into amp. Jude, the owner of Headfi use to use that combination. and said it was great. He did a video on it as well. 
  
  
  
 For the mean time, I 'm going to have to use my android, to connect to the Intruder I will eventually get a Dac.  I will be using the android around the house and work, not on the go. 
 I also use a I mod into my Intruder utilizing the line in of the Intruder and not the USB Micro when I am out and about.
  
  Is it  possible to answer some of my questions below, if you know the answers, I would appreciate it. >>>Thx
  
 1) Since my phone has combined dual port one data the other micro b , do I just plug the OTG micro B into the micro B of the combined dual port of the Samsung and the mini B into the Intruder

 2) How important is that the OTG has to be at the Micro B end and not at the Mini B end, or will it work if its at either end.

 3) I only have been able to find a 8'' OTG Micro B to Mini B, https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/StarTech.com-8in-USB-OTG-Cable-Micro-USB-to-Mini-USB-M-M/3955058.aspx?pfm=srh
 however I want one that's only about 4 1/2" or 5'' Can someone point me to that size


----------



## kostaszag

seabreeze said:


> daanh said:
> 
> 
> > I strongly advice against using micro usb if you want to take this rig with you. I eventually bought a Bluetooth dac (soundblaster e5) and connected it's line out to my RSA. No more disconnects, after years of frustration. Good luck.
> ...




I found this one at aliexpress 


4" 10cm Micro USB Type B male to mini USB Type B male Host OTG Adapter Cable
 http://s.aliexpress.com/iIf26nEb 
(from AliExpress Android)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

